# Back scratches?



## hedgehoggin (Aug 25, 2013)

My Elliot loves having his back scratched, he starts drooling and stretching out his little legs when i scratch his back, and he loves it so much, it makes him so happy (the picture attached is his face as i'm scratching him )
does anybody else scratch their hedgie's back?


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I saw the title and I don't know why but I was thinking that you were talking about getting scratched by your hedgehog! ... someone should train a hedgie to be a back scratcher...best back scratcher everrrr


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Sometimes I pet my hedgehog to itch my hands or fingers.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

> I saw the title and I don't know why but I was thinking that you were talking about getting scratched by your hedgehog! ... someone should train a hedgie to be a back scratcher...best back scratcher everrrr


Except using my girl to scratch my hands doesn't work. Her quills are always down haha.


----------



## hedgehoggin (Aug 25, 2013)

I've never thought of that xD genius!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

My hedgie also likes it when I scratch his back. If he's in a ball I'll scratch his back and his little face will poke out.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Elliot looks deliriously happy! Wonderful picture!!


----------



## hedgehoggin (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm glad i can make him happy by scratching is little back  i got him off of craigslist (hoping to give a hedgehog without a very good home lots of love) and when i got him he was so scared i didn't get to see what his face looked like until a week later,he's a spunky little guy


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My little friend doesn't Do scratches, strokes, or petting. What he wants is bit, full-circle multi-finger two-handed massage. And if he isn't getting that? Pfft! Not worth his time! Huffa huffa puff puff puff, don't be lazy, gimme a real massage, human!


----------



## Kimaya (Feb 10, 2013)

Padfoot has to be in the mood for having his back scratched/rubbed. If he smells my hands first before I touch his back, he is ok, otherwise he will ball up.


----------

